

Microsoft: NSA security fallout 'getting worse' ... 'not blowing over' - doctorshady
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/06/19/microsoft_nsa_fallout/

======
Zigurd
Good. No matter how actively US tech companies are collaborating with the NSA
and other security services, they deserve distrust until they actively protect
their users' privacy with open, verifiable strong encryption tools.

